# CD Burner not working



## xkustoms

I built my computer about a month ago. I havent used the CD Burner until tonight. Everytime I put in a blank cd to burn it the program tells me to insert a disc. I looked to see if the burner is working and in the hardware manager it says that it is working properly. I used three different programs just to make sure it wasnt the program... any help? THANKS


----------



## The_Other_One

What programs are you using?  What kind of disks are you using(brand, type, etc)


----------



## PC eye

If you have only tried one blank disk the first thing is "do not panic" but be prepared for the occasional "frisbie toss"!    You probably have a bad disk that can't be read. Even with the better brands of media there always seems to be that one out of a large pack or two that is ready to be tossed. I see that enough here when backing a drive.


----------



## xkustoms

Program: Burn4Free  Downloaded from Downloads.com with a lot of good reviews.

Burner: Samsung CD-R/RW SW25-2S R902

Any help is appreciated... I think I may have the wrong driver... I am looking into that right now. 

It says my driver is: c:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys

I think that is wrong... please help still thanks...

If someone already knows that that is the wrong driver... let me know where to download another driver. thanks


----------



## The_Other_One

You don't need drivers for burners.

As PC Eye mentioned, try some other disks.  And try some other software, too.  Deepburner is a great free CD burning program.


----------



## xkustoms

Downloaded Deep Burner.... 

When I go to burn a CD it says Drive is not ready... now I am for sure it is the drive. I dont think it is installed right or something is wrong. I know it work because it came from my last computer. please help. I need to make data disks and music diskss by tomorrow because I am reinstalling windows.


----------



## xkustoms

Ok problem update... I was looking on deep burner while the cd was trying to burn and it says this:
drive is not a writing drive...

It is though. weird...


----------



## xkustoms

now it says that is a writing drive... it just keeps saying drive is not ready... can I have some help please! Thanks


----------



## PC eye

I'm just wondering if you have the drive's jumper set correctly. Did you install the drive yourself. If it is plugged in at the end of the ide cable the jumper should b at the master or MA setting. If the middle connector was used the slave or SL position has to be set. I also had some problems with DeepBurner. Check the cable used as well as where the jumper is set. Another freeware that has worked well here is BurnOn. You download the free version at http://www.download.com/BurnOn-CD-DVD/3000-2646-10434785.html


----------



## xkustoms

PC eye said:


> I'm just wondering if you have the drive's jumper set correctly. Did you install the drive yourself. If it is plugged in at the end of the ide cable the jumper should b at the master or MA setting. If the middle connector was used the slave or SL position has to be set. I also had some problems with DeepBurner. Check the cable used as well as where the jumper is set. Another freeware that has worked well here is BurnOn. You download the free version at http://www.download.com/BurnOn-CD-DVD/3000-2646-10434785.html



The jumper for the CDR was not correct and I changed it. I have it set to slave now. Now the CDR will not show up in my computer... I guess I am just going to have to take it down and get fixed by someone where I live.. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## PC eye

When you changed the jumper which connector did you recennect the drive with? If you set it to slave and put it on the end of the cable it won't show up. When it's on the same cable as the hard drive you set it to the slave position and connect it to the middle connector there. If you have it on the second ide cable by itself you would master it at the end of the cable.


----------



## xkustoms

How do I change it to master on my computer. I am only going to run one cdrom for now.... I knew when I set the computer up I had it set
DVD Rom- Master
CDR- Slave

Now I would like it like this:
CDR- Master with no slave.

My Hard Drive is SATA


----------



## PC eye

The end of an ide cable is the master position. The middle connector is for the addon slave drive. Without even pulling the dvd drive out you can replug the end of the second ide cable into the cd writer after moving the jumper pin(small plastic cap) over from the SL(slave) to the MA or M(master) pair of pins. If you prefer you could also swap drive bays and leave the dvd drive unplugged to see if the cd drive is working properly.


----------



## xkustoms

PC eye said:


> The end of an ide cable is the master position. The middle connector is for the addon slave drive. Without even pulling the dvd drive out you can replug the end of the second ide cable into the cd writer after moving the jumper pin(small plastic cap) over from the SL(slave) to the MA or M(master) pair of pins. If you prefer you could also swap drive bays and leave the dvd drive unplugged to see if the cd drive is working properly.




so i wont have to change anything under system setup? I remember when I first started the computer it let me choose my master and slave drive when setting up. thanks


----------



## PC eye

That would be setting the order of boot devices in the bios setup. You won't have that here since it is simply another optical drive on the secondary. If you have two cd drives or two dvd or mixed it doesn't matter when setting cd rom as the first in the boot order. The bios will start by looking for the first then second optical drive if no disk is found in the first when going to boot. Right now you just need to find out if the drive or something is bad.


----------

